# What Hobbies Do You Like Besides Camping??



## n2striper (Jul 21, 2007)

I will start. Many have probably asked yourself why n2striper? Well I have been an avid saltwater striped bass fisherman here in Virginia for many years. I LOVE TO FISH. I must have bumped my head when I sold a perfectly great fishing machine and bought an OB TT.Please take me fishing. I miss it so.


----------



## OBcanOB (Aug 23, 2007)

A lifelong passion for painting (my wife wishes it was house painting...







) and photography are top of the list, and these go well with traveling in the OB. Reading, music and boating fill in most of the rest of the available time.


----------



## NEWOUTBACKER07 (May 17, 2008)

We have a red 1955 chevy we take to carshow cruisins. We love to fish when we can get off work. We have a koi pond out back. I have several 25 pound colorful koi swimming around. Two of them are older than our daughter. She will be Sweet 16 in Oct. Flower gardening is a favorite hobby as well. Our problem is not enough time... Maybe if we make it till retirement age, we can enjoy more camping and all the things we love to do!!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*n2striper*, we'll be happy to take you fishing!! Come on up!

The residents of Wolfwood have never sat still for long. In fact, there are so many things that we really enjoy doing that there's simply never been enough time to do them and certainly not enough time to learn as much as we'd like. We do try, tho', and when we get to play - - well - - we've been known to play hard! I 'spose the easiest way to do this is with a list, in no particular order:

Dogs (Obedience & Agility training, teaching, competition, playing with, watching, grooming....actually...EVERYTHING dog-oriented will do!!)
BagPiping
Fishing (Fly & Spinning)
Photography
Graphic Design/Desktop Publishing
Orchid Growing
Traveling
Canoeing
Horses (riding, training, teaching, watching)
Swimming
Scuba diving/snorkeling
Reading
Star gazing
Weather watching
Hiking
Gardening / Landscaping / digging in the dirt
Hot Air Ballooning
Building stuff
Driving (My Miata or Kathy's motorcycle....anywhere....anytime!)
History (reading, watching, learning, talking about)
Politics / World Events
Wildlife observation
Bird Watching
Quiet evenings on the backporch
Spending time with good friends


----------



## n2striper (Jul 21, 2007)

I enjoy drag racing and cars too. I am a mopar man. I had a super pro 68 Barracuda coupe I use to race and loved it. I can tell you the good Lord above has blessed me in many different ways.Keep them a coming and thanks.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

OK I understand the Striper thing but what is N2? N2 is nitrogen so that would be nitrogen striper, shouldn't it be H2OStriper?









My hobbies are Astronomy, Ham radio, electronics, Fishing, camping, and can do most while camping.

When I was Stationed at Charleston AB, SC I bought a Ranger bass boat and had a ball Striper fishing, go spoiled there, me and a friend would would go out at night after work and catch 10 Fish each in short order. The fishing was so fast and exciting and lots of good eating. When I got stationed here in California I found that Striper fishing to be not so good, only allowed 2 fish 18" or above so not quite the same as back east.


----------



## Jim Savage (May 27, 2008)

When I am not driving the kids to soccer, Girl Scouts, Boy Scouts, band practice, doctors visits, or doing my school work, I love to fish. Most weekend nights I can be found at the local pier fishing for sharks.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

We like history of any type, rockhounding, reading, old home restoration (guess that could go under history too) stonework, reading, time with family and friends, and going anywhere in 'The Abi-One'. 
TTFN
Ember


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

Golf!!

Will


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

Scrapbooking is my hobby! I go camping all over the state of Florida then I get to scrapbook the memories.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I love photography, planting new flowers in my front yard (gardening but not







), cooking, reading a great book, and whatever else happens in life that isn't stressful!


----------



## n2striper (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks for your responses.


----------



## n2striper (Jul 21, 2007)

Oh and I grew up around a ham shack. My mom,dad,brother,and myself,have had a ham radio license.CQ CQ CQ I remember my brother/dad doing what we called 'phone patchs'. This would allow sailors on the ship to talk with loved ones at home through the ham radio via the phone. My father was a chief electronics tech in the navy. My brother graduated from MIT with a Docterate(SP) in electrical enginnering and computer science.He has over 14 electronic patents and had worked for Northrup Grumman. I need to go back and get my ham radio lic again.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Ive always been blessed with good hands without my hands Im worthless as they allow me my hobbies...

I love building strange things out of steel.. Bumpers, roll cages, hitch hogs, suspensions, etc. 
Love riding dirtbikes.. 
Working on cars as a mechanic... To date I have never paid a mechanic for repair work.. 
Rebuiding engines, auto and manual tansmisions, differentials and transfer cases just for fun.
Rebuilding old cars, doing body and paint work.. Won the world of wheels best paint award, and several super chevy shows, best paint. Have had many 70's Nova's that I rebuilt.. My fav was a 71 Blazer that I rebuilt from the ground up doing all of the work myself.. That blazer put a nice down payment on my house.
I used to love painting airplanes and flying in as a passenger afterwards to make sure my paint wouldnt blow off, lol
In my younger days we ran a mudd race truck that done the intermission shows at monster truck events. What a fun hobby!
Was in a 4x4 club many years and done some very crazy colorado wheelin. Had a Ford Ranger on top of a Jeep Wagoneer frame and engine/trans.
I love to drive. 
Camping.
Keeping my kids Remote Control 4x4 truck working. 
Used to love to paint cool paint jobs on door slammer type drag cars for my buddies too.

Carey


----------



## jbwcamp (Jun 24, 2004)

Competition BBQ and we get to use the OB


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

dirt bikes and high power rocketry.

* EDIT * - also geocaching. how could I forget ??? Goin out today to find some more local treasure !!


----------



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

Like a previous post, when we are not doing junior high football, volleyball, basketball, Boy Scouts, Girl Scouts, mowing grass, cleaning house, oh and working...then it's camping, hiking, swimming, fishing, reading, geocaching, cooking outdoors, enjoying a campfire, s'mores, a cold beer.......


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

I've always loved photography.

Otherwise, I'd have to group my love of hobbies by age...

10-16 (my earliest recollections as an adult): cars, cars, and cars
17-27 (my reckless years): women, women, women
28-33 (my enlightened years): photography, backpacking (2-3 days), history
34-present (I haven't catagorized these years yet): skiing, thinking about skiing, planning more ski trips, camping occasionally during the summer, and doing all of those things with my DW!!!


----------



## cabullydogs (Jul 12, 2008)

SCUBA diving. Having kids has changed the frequency of this hobby, though. DH is a SCUBA instructor in a previous career having taught DW to dive!


----------



## anne72 (Apr 27, 2007)

I love to paint murals, sewing, anything along those lines, it rewarding to see the fruits of your labor. As a family we enjoying biking, hiking, anything outdoors!


----------



## puffer (Aug 28, 2008)

Work,sleep,beer,work,sleep,beer work,sleep,beer,CAMP,Work,sleep,beer,work,sleep,beer work,sleep,beer,CAMP,Work,sleep,beer,work,sleep,beer work,sleep,beer,CAMP,Work,sleep,beer,work,sleep,beer work,sleep,beer,CAMP.This is all i do!My life is pretty uneventful.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Dirtbiking would probably be on the top of the list... In fact we attended our first motocross race this weekend and I would not be surprised if both of us took up yet another part of the bike riding. The type of race we watched is what they call a Hare Scramble, which is a trail ride race, not the roundy round you see on tv most of the time.

Besides that we camp so we can ride!


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

Hunting, dirt bikes, and outbacking.


----------



## compass49 (Feb 4, 2008)

Dirt biking, Camping and Scuba Diving.

My son began racing this past year and loved it. I even started to ride competitively again. I love it and can't get enough!

Needless to say this has lead to looking at a 23krs or 230rs.









Here's my son one of his races- Clicky Thing


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

compass49 said:


> My son began racing this past year and loved it. I even started to ride competitively again. I love it and can't get enough!


It looks like a lot of fun! We almost pulled our bikes out this weekend for the amature race. The only downfall I can see is I am not sure I could handle riding that hard for an hour and fifteen minutes! We walked the woods portion of the race and talk about technical.... nothing I haven't done before, but 8 times in an hour would probably kick my booty!

The girl we know that did run the women's class took 1st place for the women. She is really good - they raced 1.5 minutes behind the Sportsman class and she caught up to them to take 3rd overall!


----------



## compass49 (Feb 4, 2008)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> My son began racing this past year and loved it. I even started to ride competitively again. I love it and can't get enough!


It looks like a lot of fun! We almost pulled our bikes out this weekend for the amature race. The only downfall I can see is I am not sure I could handle riding that hard for an hour and fifteen minutes! We walked the woods portion of the race and talk about technical.... nothing I haven't done before, but 8 times in an hour would probably kick my booty!

The girl we know that did run the women's class took 1st place for the women. She is really good - they raced 1.5 minutes behind the Sportsman class and she caught up to them to take 3rd overall!
[/quote]

I haven't tried a harescramble yet. Our local club hosts some scrambles....which I'll probably try soon. I'm sure I'll have a diffucult time to finish the event.

You should give it a try. Go out there and have fun and quit if you get too tired. Better to quit early then wiping out cause your tired. Once you have a race under your belt you'll know what to start training for and you'll get better.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Jerry at 8, Judge Mathis at 9, Judge Judy at 11, Steve at noon, Maury from 1 to 3, EMERGENCY on the retro channel, news at 4.....too broke to do anything else. Play cars and ball with my son. Everytime I leave the house it costs money so I stay home......a lot.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Here's my favorites in no particular order:

Family activities 
Campin
Fast boats
Fishin
Fast cars 
Hiking
Traveling
Cooking
Pontoon boating


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

battalionchief3 said:


> Jerry at 8, Judge Mathis at 9, Judge Judy at 11, Steve at noon, Maury from 1 to 3, EMERGENCY on the retro channel, news at 4.....too broke to do anything else. Play cars and ball with my son. Everytime I leave the house it costs money so I stay home......a lot.


What, no Peoples Court ? You know Judge Marylin Millian is the best of'em all ....


----------



## TripperBob (Oct 22, 2008)

I vote for golfing. Wife likes to read books. (is that a hobby?)


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

FAMILY !
Snowmobiling
Hunting
RC trucks
RC buggies
RC boats
RC....moving to the air next
Photography
Media Center


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Well, lets see...
There's family movie night
As a family, we love to go Geocaching
I have been snowmobiling for several years and just got my son into it last year, he's already waiting to go this winter!!
Last summer my older son started racing RC cars, he loves his RC8. Although he has a long way to go, he has a blast. (And as a big kid, I have a great time racing it as well and have been for 30+ years) Here is a link to a track we recently started running at --> YouTube clicky


----------

